# Control de motor paso a paso bipolar?



## Crepitante (Mar 17, 2008)

La verdad no sé mucho de circuitos, solo se armar no tengo idea de funcionamiento. Tengo entendido que los motores PaP tienen gran fuerza y que no se pueden detener facilmente como un CC. 

Le saqué el motor a una impresora HP o CANON (no me acuerdo bien)  .

En lo posible que no use microcontroladores o sea controlado por PC y sería excelente si posee un control de velocidad.

  Por favor como puedo controlar un motor PaP bipolar que tiene las siguientes características y cual es el circuito más adecuado:


STEPPING MOTOR
OKI  4207AE2 
MADE IN CHINA

*QK1-0120
DC24V   7.0 OHM
7.5DEG / STEP*

Ya probé colocando el puente en H que aparece en esta página pero no sirvió:

```
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm
```

Necesito su ayuda, les estaré muy muy agradecido.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

No me fijé mucho porque ya me estoy por ir, pero segun dice en esos datos tu motor es de 24V y en esa página que pusiste del puente H le aplicaban 7V.
Cualquier duda avisá, ya me tengo que ir yo.


Salu2!


----------



## Crepitante (Mar 17, 2008)

Entiendo que es el voltaje a aplicarle dependiendo de las especificaciones del motor.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Acabo de mirar el circuito otra vez (la vez anterior casi ni lo habia mirado) y me dí cuenta de que es para motores de CC, no es para PaP! (Salvo que uses uno para cada bobina, pero me parece demasiado engorroso)

Por qué no usas algún driver como el L293?
Te dejo más información así averiguas bien como es:
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm
www.google.com 


Salu2!


----------



## Crepitante (Mar 17, 2008)

Gracias por la información ya había visto la página (y otras en ingles cortesía de google)

El L293 tiene que ser conectado a otro microcontrolador (según entiendo) porque para eso son Activa A, Activa B, Activa C, Activa D.






Se me había olvidado mencionar por favor en lo posible que no sea controlado por computador y/o microcontrolador. Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Si por supuesto, los motores PaP normalmente se controlan con un micro o una PC, ya que necesitan una determinada secuencia para funcinar. Además no tendría mucho sentido usar un motor PaP sino...

De todas formas podés hacer algo así como en la imagen que adjunto. Eso debería funcionar para lo que querés.

Cualquier duda avisá!


Salu2!


----------



## Crepitante (Mar 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias Drix, Voy a realizarlo y en unos días os comentare como me fue.

Una duda, el voltaje del circuito que me dices es de 5-12v y el motor es de 24V, donde conseguiste el circuito? está bueno


----------



## albosss (Oct 11, 2008)

hola.. me interesa el tema de control de motores bipolares pero se muy poco de electronica.

tengo alguna dudas.. me interesa controlar el motor de una disquetera y de un lector de cd ambos son pap bipolares.. el de la idsquetera funciona a 5v, el otro creo q tambien.
con una disquetera y un lector de cd viejos hice lo de la foto .. una especie de cnc de 2 ejes..
me gustaria controlar los motores con el pc.. mediante algun puerto (paralelo o serial)

idea 1 : como los motores funcionana a 5v podria conectar directamente los 4 cables a 4 pines del puerto paralelo ya que estos tambien entregan 5v.. y creo un software en visualbasic que mande pulsos en la secuencia y tiempo necesarios

idea 2: creo q la idea 1 no sera positivamente respondida .. pero quizas si uso el L293 como se ve en circuito  que veo aqui y en IN1-...-IN4 pongo pines del conector del puerto paralelo.. y utilizo el mismo software que hiba a crear en la idea 1, eso es posible?

o definitivamente necesito otro componente para crear los pulsos

gracias!


----------



## yo mismo soy (Ene 6, 2009)

discupa en el circuito para comandar el motor con el potenciometro en  el 4017 los pines 4,5,12,13 se conectan a tierra? si les funciono el circuito 
Como puedo saber de cuanto voltaje es el motor de paso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

yo mismo soy dijo:
			
		

> discupa en el circuito para comandar el motor con el potenciometro en  el 4017 los pines 4,5,12,13 se conectan a tierra?


Nones, la pata 4 se conecta a la pata 15.
Las patas 1, 5, 6, 9, 11 y 12 se dejan libres



> Como puedo saber de cuanto voltaje es el motor de paso


Busca: Datasheet --> Marca --> Modelo = Características del motor


----------



## yo mismo soy (Ene 8, 2009)

perdo quise decir del L293


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 9, 2009)

El circuito del 4017 NO SIRVE! es para motores pap unipolares solamente (y en secuencia wavedrive que tiene menos torque)
No se me enojen pero antes de que lo armen les hago esa aclaracion. saludos


----------



## kAEdE-kUN (Jun 8, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> El circuito del 4017 NO SIRVE! es para motores pap unipolares solamente (y en secuencia wavedrive que tiene menos torque)
> No se me enojen pero antes de que lo armen les hago esa aclaracion. saludos



Si ese es el caso, entonces ¿Qué se debe usar?
necesito yo armar el control de un motor PaP para el lunes y me hecharían mucho la mano si me dicen cual usar en vez del 4017


----------



## denis (Jun 15, 2009)

hola! perdon q no siga con la misma duda..pro tengo una muy parecida
tengo un motor paso a paso bipolar pro lo quiero controlar desde la computadora por medio del puerto lpt1..pro deseeo saber si se puede hacer solo con relees o transistores 123 ap agredeciendo de antemano su respuesta...


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Nov 2, 2009)

Saludos  Tambien yo estoy interesado en el  Driver  de  motor PP BIPOLAR  visto y entendido  el diagrama con el L293.  pero la duda es que poner detras para la comutacion de pusos  que no sea por PC o PIC.  Alguna sugerencia de algun IC con esa capacidad de comutacion y  circuito para controlar velocidad con  un potenciometro y direccion con un puente o interruptor?  

Deacuerdo en que los diagramas con el  CD 4070 y cd4027 son para UNIPOLARES y no funcionaran con  los mototes PP bipolares. 

De antemanno gracias por sus  respuestas.


----------



## ketronica (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola atodos controlar un motor paso a paso sin microcontrolador o PC se puede hacer con memorias o flip flop

Aqui algo que hice.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

ketronica dijo:


> Hola atodos controlar un motor paso a paso sin microcontrolador o PC se puede hacer con memorias o flip flop....


Mira por aquí
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67990


----------



## ponisito (Nov 25, 2009)

Y loco alguien hizo algo o estan en Pel...as igual que y o, ponganle que hag ael circuito con el L293  con que soft lo manejo por lpt1.
abazo general
atte
Seba


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Dic 11, 2009)

Flaco. De que minimo esfuerzo me hablas?. Ni si quiera me conoces. Estoy pidiendo ayuda por que no se del tema. Ademas bucando y buscando por todo internet ya encontre lo que necesitaba y me venis a hablar (escribir en este caso) de minimo esfuerzo.
Otra cosa, yo no escribí con mayusculas todo el texto. Y adema el mensaje que escribí pidiendo ayuda sobre el motor se entiende muy bien.
Hagamos algo, no me respondas ningun mensaje por que sini vamos a terminar discutiendo y yo seré el que termine perdiendo por que me van a dar de baja y obviamente no quiero eso.
Lo unico que te pido es que si alguna vez lees algun mensaje mio pidiendo ayuda NO lo respondas.


----------



## martiniux (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola crepitante.
Tengo la misma situacion, que necesito armar el circuito para controlar un bipolar mediante LPT, encontraste algo que puedas recomendar?


----------



## ulimar7813 (Jun 26, 2010)

hola necesito informacion.
tengo un intregrado a 2919slb lo saque de una impresora y quiero hacer un circuito para controlar u motor paso a paso sin pc gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

ulimar7813 dijo:


> hola necesito informacion.
> tengo un intregrado a 2919slb lo saque de una impresora y quiero hacer un circuito para controlar u motor paso a paso sin pc gracias


Comienza buscando el datasheet del integrado.


----------



## ulimar7813 (Jun 26, 2010)

si pero no entiendo muccho no se q balores me pide de resistencias y demas


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

ulimar713

pon el link en tu proximo mensaje....

y te pregunto sabes algo de microcontroladores???
con estos puedes controlar sin necesidad de pc.... 
investiga sobre ese tema... de antemano te digo que si no sabes programar en algun lenguaje para microcontroladores  no te va a ser facil....


----------



## samaelsys (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola migos, yo kiero aprender a controlar un motor PaP con el pic16f877 pero no se como hacerlo, me gustaría contar con sus ayuda, ahh estoy usando la ide pic c de ccs. espero q me puedan ayudar.
saludos!!


----------



## erick1424 (Jul 12, 2010)

hola a todos
mi consulta es ya mi motor de paso gira el pequeño detalle es que al empezar
da un giro antihorario y despues se establece normal horario y yo lo programe para que gire horario


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 12, 2010)

555 + 4017 yo lo hice asi y funca bien
salu2


----------



## Electron772 (May 1, 2011)

Aqui esta este diagrama haber si les sirve..


----------



## Tavo guzman (Feb 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67990



*QU*e tal compañero, aqui tengo una pequeña duda, tengo un motor a pasos bipolar y necesito hacerlo jalar, tengo entendido *QU*e se necesita una secuencia especial para moverlo *QU*e es 10-9-5-6 osea 1010-1001-0101-0110 en binario. Esto quiero saber si lo puedo hacer con FF JK diseñandolo para que me de esa secuencia y asi poder pasarlo a los optocopladores para la etapa de potencia. En fin mi maestro nos dijo *QU*e si se puede pero como son 4 estados los *QU*e se necesitan (10-9-5-6) y son 4 bits los *QU*e se usan mi tabla de v*ER*d*A*d ni siquiera me sale. Algun diagramita de FF para hacer esta secuencia 0101/1001/0101/0110 ??


----------

